# Birth of Grace 1/1/12. 3 WEEK OLD PICTURES ADDED PAGE 1



## Mamof1

On Thursday the 29th December I had a gush of waters. I went to hospital and was told it maybe could be or maybe not. I went home and kept a eye on it, on Saturday I was still leaking so went in and was scanned only to be told waters are very low and you need to be induced. I was givin a pitocin pessary at 5pm and was examined at 12 and told I was 1cm. I was then put on a syntocinon drip which was moved up every half hour. At 3am I was examined and had not progressed so the midwife decided to see if any waters which were left could be broken...this hurt..ALOT! I then was told I had went to 3cm and baby had dropped right down. From 5am the pain with the drip was unreal, I coped on gas and air but can honestly say the pain was bad. At 8am I begged for a epi and was given one immediately, contraction pain went but I could feel this intense pressure in my bottom which was awful. I was examined at 8.30am and told I was fully dialated. Grace Elizabeth was born at 9.21am weighing 6lb 14oz.

The local news paper even has a small peice on us! :haha:

Shes extremely beautiful...and very hungry Im so proud :)

afew days old
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/392575_10150563769687110_589237109_11399004_1079362241_n.jpg


3 weeks old

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/374172_10150575814752110_589237109_11443848_2114168486_n.jpg

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/394798_10150607516522110_589237109_11553911_1949172733_n.jpg

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/395254_10150611984807110_589237109_11567905_427728453_n.jpg

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/397270_10150611990682110_589237109_11567932_143386870_n.jpg


----------



## happygal

Congratulations x


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations!! Please add piccies :cloud9:


----------



## emsie_123

Well done! Congratulations! :) :thumbup:


----------



## imagine13

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats again Mam :)


----------



## lynne192

huge congrats and great piece of keepsake for wee one x


----------



## fabs

Congrats hun, love that name x


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Babyvoisey

Congratulations xx


----------



## Dizzy321

congratulations :flower:


----------



## sailorgirl1

Congratulaions xx


----------



## mum2b2009

Congrats :)


----------



## MaybBaby

aww :D congratulations how fantastic! make her a keepsake box with that clipping now :D xxxxx


----------



## AmyMumToBe

Congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## Twayzeekrissy

Very exciting! Congratulations:)


----------



## Cee108

Wow, congrats! :) Cute date ;)


----------



## Gem_Clem

Aww perfect New Year's gift! Congratulations :D


----------



## jlh213

Congratulations! :)


----------



## bababel

Congrats!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Congrats my daughter was born on the 1st too and we also got in our local paper :D xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations


----------



## Mamof1

Thanks everyone :)

Here she is..

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/392575_10150563769687110_589237109_11399004_1079362241_n.jpg


----------



## Cee108

Owweee, she's edibly cute! <3 

Ooh I do hope my LO doesn't look like I did when I was born (all wrinkly like a little mouse :haha: and takes after his Dad who was a round sweet LO like yours!) ... though I will love him just the same


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations x


----------



## Raggydoll

Oh my goodness how sweet is she. That's a fab picture. Congratulations. X


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## SHFB

Awwww she is completely gorgeous :flower: congratulations xxx


----------



## Heidi

So cute!! Well done and congrats x


----------



## honeybee2

ahh she's adorable!!


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations!


----------



## winterbaby86

she's beautiful! :)


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations. She is beautiful x


----------



## Stormynights

She's so cute! LOve those cheeks!


----------



## toria_vin

Aww Congrats! she's well cute :) x x


----------



## Stormynights

She is so cute!


----------

